

How much sleep do you really need to work productively? - turoczy
http://lifehacker.com/5933568/how-much-sleep-do-you-really-need-to-work-productively

======
greenyoda
Sleep doesn't just affect the brain and alertness: "The immune system is
affected by sleep and rest, and sleep deprivation is detrimental to immune
function." [<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immune_system>]

